
Uber Hires Former Lyft COO VanderZanden - dpiers
http://recode.net/2014/10/06/uber-hires-former-lyft-coo-vanderzanden-to-spur-international-growth/
======
ihaveajob
Ouch, that must hurt. I love Lyft and I despise Uber's anticompetitive
tactics, so this is sad news.

~~~
viscanti
Lyft has apparently engaged in the exact same competitive tactics. It's
allegedly how they got the majority of their supply in NYC. Lyft has also
apparently done twice as many cancellations of Uber requests as uber did from
Lyft. Uber seems competitive, but I'm not buying that they're anti-
competitive, or that Lyft is better. If anything Lyft is worse for crying
about "unfair" tactics while engaging in those same tactics. At least Uber
owns the fact that they're aggressively recruiting new drivers (something
that's good for all the drivers regardless of their company).

